# Uiterlijk > Algemeen >  Dikke handen en rode kop tijdens het sporten

## vertigo76

Ik zit regelmatig op de racefiets. Maar binnen een helaf uur zijn mijn handen net ballonnetjes en mijn hoofd echt een tomaat. Hoe kan ik dit voorkomen??

----------


## katje45

Hoi,

Misschien zit je te gespannen op je racefiets. Verder kan het een tip zijn een hartslag meter te gebruiken tijdens het sporten. 
Ben je al eens een keer naar een sport arts geweest?

----------

